# Not looking your age. Does that spell trouble in the market?



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Deleted. Apparently I can't ask this question and get any reasonable reply. Mods can delete.


----------



## Jamieboy (Jan 14, 2021)

This is the biggest humble brag I have ever seen


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

also deleted.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Jamieboy said:


> This is the biggest humble brag I have ever seen


I was at the gym and I asked the trainer to put more weights on the bar. He said there were no more weights.😜😜


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

Andy1001 said:


> I was at the gym and I asked the trainer to put more weights on the bar. He said there were no more weights.😜😜


I hate it when that happens. Usually, I just grab a few volunteers from the huge group of ladies watching me work out and have them hang from the bar. Topless.


----------



## Noman (Oct 17, 2014)

Only if you look OLDER.

What this thread needs are some Chuck Norris jokes.

You teabag.
But Chuck Norris potato sacks.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Zombie cat does not get involved in closing non-zombie threads. (It's a union thing, or something.) So Zombie cat has asked Zombie dog to come and do the honours with this thread:-


----------

